# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Πως μπορω να κοψω το PlexiGlass?

## kostas_thess

Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ... 


Θελω να φτιαξω κατασκευη με Plexi glass και δεν ξερω πως να το κοψω . Εχω ενα φυλλο 1χ1 μετρο . Παχος 3mm . Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dbmv

εγω για να κοψω ολοκληρα κοματια οχι σχεδια,χρησιμοποιω κατι για να το χαραξω οπως κοβουν τα πλακακια περιπου,δηλ περναω το ιδιο σημειο πολλες φορες,κ μετα το πιεζω στην ακρη του τραπεζιου κ σπαει.*προσεχεις κ τα ματια σου εννοειται.*επισης εχω κοψει κ με σεγα αλλα να ξερεις οτι με την κατεργασια ζεσταινεται κ αρχιζει κ λιωνει πανω στο εργαλειο σου,τρυπανι πριονι σεγας κλπ.

αν τωρα θες να λυγισεις κοματια με πιστολι θερμου αερα μπορεις να κουρμπαρεις ισια τμηματα πλεξι με σχετικα καλα αποτελεσματα,εξαρταται απτην ομοιομορφη 8ερμανση κ τεχνικη.

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Κωστα καί μέ ένα απλό χειροκίνητο σιδηροπρίονο μπορεις να το κοψεις.
Συμφωνω με τον φιλο Μπαμπη στο οτι αν χρησιμοποιησεις σεγα με λεπτη λεπιδα για μέταλλα,η και dremel με μεταλικο δισκο κοπης,μπορει να λιωνει ελαφρος και να φουσκωνει στις ακρες απο την θερμανση,αλλα αν δεν το χρειαζεσε για καλιτέχνημα παρα για μια απλη κατασκευη, απλα με μιά φαλτσέτα κοβεις λιγο τα ελαφρά φουσκώματα του πλεξυ γκλας στα ακρα λογο της θερμανσης ,και φυσικα αν εχει στροφες η σεγα την ρυθμιζεις σε χαμηλες στροφες.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Η δικιά μου λύση για το plexiglass είναι το Laser, περίπου 50€ για ένα γεμάτο 4ωρο.. Από την Lasermark

Δες αυτό το θέμα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45895

----------


## k_sotiris

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Stergios_[.gr]. Σχεδιάζω σε AUTOCAD αυτό το οποίο θέλω, δίνω το αρχείο στα παιδιά με το LAYSER και έχω το κομάτι μου πανέμορφο.  :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Archael

Πριν απο καιρο εφτιαξα εναν LCD προτζεκτορα ιδιοκατασκευη και χρειαστηκε να κοψω πλεξιγκλας για διαφορα τμηματα.
Χρησιμοποιησα ηλεκτρικη σεγα σε πολυ ψηλες στροφες με λεπιδα με πυκνα δοντια και η κοπη εγινε πολυ ευκολα και με ακριβεια.
Το κολπο για να μην θρυματιζεται και να μην εκτοξευονται θραυσματα (ακομη και με πυκνη λεπιδα) ειναι να περασεις μια χαρτοταινια και απο τις δυο οψεις του πλεξιγκλας στην γραμμη που πρεπει να κοψεις.

----------


## lastid

> Το κολπο για να μην θρυματιζεται και να μην εκτοξευονται θραυσματα (ακομη και με πυκνη λεπιδα) ειναι να περασεις μια χαρτοταινια και απο τις δυο οψεις του πλεξιγκλας στην γραμμη που πρεπει να κοψεις.



 :W00t: 
 :Head: 
 :OK:

----------


## KOKAR

> *Πριν απο καιρο εφτιαξα εναν LCD προτζεκτορα ιδιοκατασκευη* και χρειαστηκε να κοψω πλεξιγκλας για διαφορα τμηματα.
> Χρησιμοποιησα ηλεκτρικη σεγα σε πολυ ψηλες στροφες με λεπιδα με πυκνα δοντια και η κοπη εγινε πολυ ευκολα και με ακριβεια.
> Το κολπο για να μην θρυματιζεται και να μην εκτοξευονται θραυσματα (ακομη και με πυκνη λεπιδα) ειναι να περασεις μια χαρτοταινια και απο τις δυο οψεις του πλεξιγκλας στην γραμμη που πρεπει να κοψεις.



αυτό θα ήθελα να το δω γιατί έχω και εγώ κάτι στα σκαριά.....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Και εγώ μαζεύω υλικά Κώστα. Δεν έχω όμως τον κλασικό προβολέα διαφανειών που χρειάζομαι (τουλάχιστον με αυτόν τον τρόπο έχω στο μυαλό μου να το κάνω..).

Αν θα ηθελες να postάρεις καμία φωτογραφία από τον προτζέκτορά σου Archael, θα με ενδιέφερε και εμένα πολύ!

----------

